# Alternative Medicine



## DannyZ (Oct 1, 2003)

Im a 47 yr. old male. I was diagnosed with IBS in the late 70's. I have suffered many years with this problem. As a long haul truck driver it became unbearable. It doesn't appear that anyone has nice things to say about their doctors. The American Medical Association and the pharmecutical companies that use us as guinea pigs and make trillions of dollars while breaking down the health care system of America. I would like to know if anyone in this forum agree's with me. The one thing the doctor told me about my IBS is that he thinks it may be linked to Post Truamatic Stress Disorder. (PTSD) I have used Chinese accupuncture, massage, and herbal medicines. These methods have been useful in helping my Osteoarthritis but seemed to make my symptoms from IBS worse. I know for a fact that marijuana used as medicine ceases my symptoms of IBS instantly. It's time that we, as patients, tell the medical industry what works and what doesn't.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I have no problem going down that road, but if you are looking for something to deal with PTSD there are a number of meds available. If your IBS is D, anti-anxiety meds might be one place to start. I see no reason why marijuana should not be decriminalized. Take care.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

DannyZ,My doctor flat out told me that my IBS was caused by exposure to long-term stress.He was right: the first symptoms developed after a few years when I was in a bad relationship.When I told the doctor this, he said that I appear to have a lot of the problems of PTSD.I am lucky to have this doctor, most others I have seen have been worse than useless.About marijuana use; as far I am concerned it should be legal. Here in Canada, we are decriminalizing it.I also know that it can improve the appetite which can be very important for people losing weight because of IBS.I suspect that it also relaxes the gut spasms that precipitate IBS attacks, but that's just a hunch, you know! I don't know that it's all that great for driving, though!Maybe restricting it to use after you have done the driving for the day?Keep on truckin' and take care out there!From Lexi


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Mary Jane sure created havoc with me this past summer. My placid bowels returned to urgent plus on a couple of days. When I climbed back on the wagon it stopped. (I wonder if it would be helpful for c-types?)Anyway, that was my non-scientific experience.Bummer!Mark


----------

